# 

## Jacław

Pytanie do praktyków - z czego korzystacie często, co uważacie za najbardziej wartościowe w Waszych instalacjach?
Napiszcie też co jest mało przydatne/przereklamowane, na co nie warto wydawać pieniędzy?

Uprzejmie proszę o nie teoretyzowanie  :wink:

----------


## perkolator

Nie wygłupiaj się w przeinwestowywanie i sterowanie każym punktem. Przeznacz na instalację powiedzmy dodatkowo 5000zł na instalację IB razem z alarmem i ani grosza więcej.
Wystrzegaj sie wszelkich klawiszy, ekspanderów, które pobierają prąd w stanie spoczynku.
Zostaw w spokoju sceny świetlne. Musisz tak planować instalację aby załatwić
Czujki alarmowe też biorą prąd więc lepiej dać kontaktrony w oknach po dwa na skrzydło i tylko sporadycznie czujkę. Szkoda prądu. Same wejścia centralek też biorą po kilka mA.

1. Barmy
2. Światło w garażu
3. Oświetlenie i doświetlenie silniejsze na zewnątrz
4. Pompy
5. Siłownik zamka drzwi wejściowych żeby nie używać klucza
6. Jakieś podlewanie
7. Alarm

plus jeszcze ze 2 może trzy obwody wyłączania globalnego zasilania

10-15 obwodów elektrycznych plus alarm.

----------


## seru1983

Bez przesady z tymi oszczędnościami. Typowa czujka PIR pobiera 13mA przy 12V! Na średniej wielkości dom, trzeba ok 10-15 czujek? To daje 2W pobieranej mocy!

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wygłupiaj się w przeinwestowywanie i sterowanie każym punktem. Przeznacz na instalację powiedzmy dodatkowo 5000zł na instalację IB razem z alarmem i ani grosza więcej.
> Wystrzegaj sie wszelkich klawiszy, ekspanderów, które pobierają prąd w stanie spoczynku.


 :jaw drop:  :bash: 



> Zostaw w spokoju sceny świetlne. Musisz tak planować instalację aby załatwić


 :jaw drop:  :bash: 



> Czujki alarmowe też biorą prąd więc lepiej dać kontaktrony w oknach po dwa na skrzydło i tylko sporadycznie czujkę. Szkoda prądu. Same wejścia centralek też biorą po kilka mA.


 :jaw drop:  :bash: 

 Tylko pamiętaj to też zużywa prąd, ja osobiście radziłbym zainwestowanie w 

Same zalety. Miłe światło, mobilność, działa na zewnątrz i wewnątrz, można sobie jedzenie podgrzać i co najważniejsze nie zużywa prądu.




> 1. Barmy


zużywa prąd. lepiej otwierać ręcznie. Ruch to zdrowie.



> 2. Światło w garażu


zużywa prąd, lepiej zainwestować w pochodnie lub łuczywa.



> 3. Oświetlenie i doświetlenie silniejsze na zewnątrz


Zużywa prąd. Dużo lepszy efekt dadzą pochodnie.



> 4. Pompy


Zużywa prąd. lepiej zainwestować w kilka sztuk


podłączonych do pompy. Taki zespół napędowy całkiem dobrze się spisuje. Trzeba unikać ekologów i wielbicieli zwierząt, bo oni jak zwykle nic nie rozumieją.



> 5. Siłownik zamka drzwi wejściowych żeby nie używać klucza


Zużywa prąd. Problem z wejściem do domu kiedy nie ma prądu, a wtedy zawsze kluczyki zostają w środku. 
Lepsze rozwiązanie




> 6. Jakieś podlewanie


Niestety jak poprzednie i to rozwiązanie zużywa prąd. Dużo lepszy efekt 





> 7. Alarm


Niestety jak poprzednie i to rozwiązanie zużywa prąd. Dużo lepszy efekt 





> plus jeszcze ze 2 może trzy obwody wyłączania globalnego zasilania
> 
> 10-15 obwodów elektrycznych plus alarm.


Niestety będą zużywać prąd.
Kolejny od sterownika PLC, który sam robi sobie IB. Zakupił sterownik, a teraz nie wie co z nim zrobić, a szkoda wyrzucić.

Zastanawia mnie jedno. Jak łączysz się PLC przez internet, skoro na pewno wyłączasz router, żeby zaoszczędzić prąd?

Ciekawe czy wyłączasz również zasilanie na PLC, w końcu one też zużywaj prąd.

PS.



> Nie wygłupiaj się w przeinwestowywanie i sterowanie każym punktem. Przeznacz na instalację powiedzmy dodatkowo 5000zł na instalację IB razem z alarmem i ani grosza więcej.


Ale to musi boleć jak ktoś ma coś lepszego, droższego i co najważniejszego działającego.






> Bez przesady z tymi oszczędnościami. Typowa czujka PIR pobiera 13mA przy 12V! Na średniej wielkości dom, trzeba ok 10-15 czujek? To daje 2W pobieranej mocy!


Pisanie do kolegi perkolator w takim języku, nie odniesie żadnego skutku. On nic nie zrozumie. To znany skąpiec i liczygrosz, chociaż umie posługiwać się google.
Nie za bardzo wiem po co wchodzi na fora i korzysta z internetu, bo jak wiadomo to kosztuje i zużywa prąd.

----------


## pawelb1980

Warto pamiętać że pewne urządzenia mogą być wielofunkcyjne:

czujki ruchu użyte do alarmu  ale również do automatycznego włączania/wyłączania światła.
Kontaktrony - znowu alarm ale mogą też wyłączać ogrzewanie czy klimatyzacje w pokoju (przy otwartym oknie). 
U mnie zainstaluję sterowanie ogrzewaniem, wentylacją. 80% oświetlenia mam na LED w tym RGB. W sterowaniu scen świetlnych będę miał uwzględnione ściemnianie LED ale również sterowanie kolorem.
Warto więc zainwestować w system elastyczny który pozwoli na dowolną konfigurację i rozbudowę. Wynalazki na serownikach PLC czy centralkach alarmowych też pewnie będą działały ale funkcjonalność ich jest mocno ograniczona

----------


## homiq

Najbardziej podstawowe i potrzebne scenariusze to klawisze :
"dzień dobry / dobranoc"
"wychodzę / wracam"

Ich konfiguracja zależy od tego jakie mamy podłączone instalacje. 
U mnie w domu wygląda to tak :
"wychodzę"
- pogaszenie wszystkich świateł (oprócz akwarium  :wink:  )
- zapalenie na 5min frontu budynku (jeżeli jest ciemno)
- opóźnienie podlewania w strefie wyjścia (jeżeli akurat działa)
- wyłączenie gniazd stand-by
- wyłączenie wzmacniaczy audio do multiroom-u
- przejście wentylacji na I bieg
- zamknięcie rolet
- zamknięcie okien dachowych (i po 30s. ich rolet)
- zamknięcie zamka drzwi (po 30s.)
- ogrzewanie w budynku na tryb eco
- uzbrojenie alarmu w całym budynku

"wróciłem" (u jednego z naszych klientów wróciłem jest czytnikiem biometrycznym na zewnątrz)
- podniesienie rolet (jeżeli jest jasno na dworze)
- zapalenie podstawowych świateł na parterze (jeżeli jest ciemno na dworze)
- włączenie gniazd stand-by
- włączenie wzmacniaczy audio multiroomu
- wentylacja na III bieg i po 15min na II
- ogrzewanie w budynku na tryb max
- otwarcie okna dachowego nad klatką schodową (15 min jeżeli nie pada)

"dobranoc"  przycisk przy łóżku
- zamknięcie rolet
- pogaszenie wszystkich świateł i włączenie nocnego RGB komunikacji 
- ogrzewanie na tryb eco (do godziny 6:00)
- wyłączenie wzmacniaczy audio (po 1h, do zasypiania z reguły coś słucham)
- wentylacja wyłączona
- otwarcie wentylacji w oknach dachowych
- uzbrojenie alarmu w strefie nocnej
- zamknięcie drzwi
- wyłączenie gniazd stand-by

"dzień dobry"
- otwarcie rolet
- włączenie wentylacji III bieg i po 15 min II
- rozbrojenie alarmu w strefie nocnej
- otwarcie okna dachowego nad klatką schodową (15min jeżeli nie pada)
- włączenie wzmacniaczy audio
- włączenie gniazd stand-by
- wyłączenie oświetlenia nocnego
- otwarcie zamka drzwi wejściowych

te scenariusze są bardzo praktyczne i proste w użyciu

----------


## xtea

To wszystko da się zrobić na PLC za te 3-5 tysięcy złotych. To są tylko funkcje, które sobie każdy może opisać i wprowgramować w sterownik. Nie dawajcie się nabierać na takie marketoidalne teksty.

----------


## dendrytus

> To wszystko da się zrobić na PLC za te 3-5 tysięcy złotych. To są tylko funkcje, które sobie każdy może opisać i wprowgramować w sterownik. Nie dawajcie się nabierać na takie marketoidalne teksty.


To zaprogramuj i umieść filmik na youtube. Chętnie się pośmieje.

PS.
Gumowe Restartery Mózgu w wersji 2.2c Dostępne już na allegro.

----------


## Mawram

> Najbardziej podstawowe i potrzebne scenariusze to klawisze :
> "dzień dobry / dobranoc"
> "wychodzę / wracam"
> "dzień dobry"
> - otwarcie zamka drzwi wejściowych
> 
> te scenariusze są bardzo praktyczne i proste w użyciu



witam,
podoba mi sie Wasze podejscie do teamatu aby upraszczac sterowanie systemem.
w jaki sposob sterujecie drzwiami- elektrorygiel czy specjalne drzwi z elektrycznym zamkiem?
pzdr
marek

----------


## ravbc

To mnie zaciekawiło:



> - otwarcie okna dachowego nad klatką schodową (15 min jeżeli nie pada)


Nie mam okna dachowego na klatce schodowej, to pewnie czegoś nie wiem, dlatego zapytam: czemu to ma służyć? Bo jakoś nie potrafię niczego sensownego wymyślić (poza "wspomaganiem" niezbyt sprawnej wentylacji mechanicznej).

Natomiast zdecydowanie zgadzam się z tym, że cała "automatyka budynkowa" powinna być jak najmniej zauważalna. Tak na prawdę to chyba główny problem z takimi systemami. Jak są dobrze zrobione, to nikt nie zauważa ich istnienia (więc tym trudniej pogodzić się z ich ceną). Wszelkie kombinowanie z "bajerami" (typu sceny świetlne) to praktycznie tylko marnotrastwo pieniędzy i czasu (albo bardzo wymyślne hobby  :wink:  ).

A co funkcjonalności instalacji, to na prawdę nie ma znaczenia, czy steruje nią układ dedykowany, PLC, czy centralka alarmowa, jeżeli tylko potrafi realizować porządane operacje. A że większość tych operacji to de facto przełączniki binarne (czasami dodatkowo sterowane timerami), to niemal każdy bardziej złożony kawałek elektroniki da się do takiego działania przystosować (co wcale nie znaczy, że należy to robić). PLC to IMHO rozwiązanie najbardziej uniwersalne (bo taki jest też cel istnienia tych systemów), ale wcale nie znaczy, że najlepsze (wymaga jednak umiejętności programowania, a często też właściwego zaplanowania instalacji). Jednak w rękach "kumatego" użytkownika staje się narzędziem potrafiącym skutecznie konkurować (i wygrywać) z praktycznie każdym rozwiązaniem "firmowym". Zdecydowanie jednak nie polecam inwestycji w PLC z pobudek finansowych - bez odpowiednich umiejętności (i kupy wolnego czasu) to tylko złudna oszczędność...

Się rozpisałem, ale co z tym oknem dachowym na klatce schodowej?

PS: homiq, dzięki za kilka pomysłów wzbogacenia mojej własnej "samoróbnej" instalacji  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jednak w rękach "kumatego" użytkownika staje się narzędziem *potrafiącym skutecznie konkurować (i wygrywać) z praktycznie każdym rozwiązaniem "firmowym"*. )


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Świetny dowcip.
tu masz przykład czym różni się profesjonalista od  dobrego amatora



I tak jest ze wszystkim.

----------


## homiq

Sposoby na zamki są różne.
Elektrorygiel, okucie elektromotoryczne, zaczep magnetyczny, nakładka na klucz.
My korzystamy najczęściej z uniwersalnej nakładki na zamek patentowy. Pasuje do większości drzwi i jest faktycznym zabezpieczeniem w porównaniu
z elektroryglem czy magnesem.

Co do okna na klatce  :smile: 
u mnie klatka schodowa jest najwyższą częścią nad sporym open space, które jest na parterze
powoduje to, że ciepło z budynku kumuluje się w tym miejscu dlatego otwarcie okna i wypuszczenie górą*jest wskazane
nie mając doświadczenia i wierząc fachowcom nie dałem tam wyciągu z rekuperatora i uważam to za poważny błąd
latem całość mogła wylatywać by-passem a zimą sporo ciepła by się wykorzystało...  takich miałem doradców...

podrawiam !

----------


## piwopijca

> ... Świetny dowcip.
> tu masz przykład czym różni się profesjonalista od  dobrego amatora ... 
> 
> I tak jest ze wszystkim.


Nie wiem czy zdajesz sobie sprawe ale najwiecej wynalazkow powstalo w tzw. garazach i to przez "amatorow-hobbystow" danej dziedziny.
Ja mialem spora ilosc "profesjonalistow" i niektore elementy mojego domu musialem sam wykonac zeby byly dobrze zrobione-ot taka mala dygresja na temat "profesjonalistow".
Ci tzw. profesjonalisci (oczywiscie nie wszyscy, zeby nie bylo) maja czesto ograniczony swiatopoglad, slyszalem wiele razy teksty typu "po co Panu tyle styropianu na elewacji, zawsze dawalismy 12-14cm i ludzie byli zadowoleni...-ciekawostka, to powiedzial moj BYLY kierownik budowy", "Panie, po co Panu jakas wentylacja mechaniczna, otworz Pan okna i bedzie po sprawie...", "Wez Pan welne na dach nie tam jakas pianke...", "kto to slyszal zeby fundamenty ocieplac i to 20cm styropianem...", "kto to okna w styropianie montuje, trzeba porzadnie w murze obsadzic..." i tak mozna mnozyc te "RADY PROFESJONALISTOW".

*------ I tak jest ze wszystkim. ------*

Sa wyjatki i czesc jest na biezaca z nowosciami technicznymi/technologicznymi oraz wspolczesnymi potrzebami klientow, ale jednak nie wszyscy...

Pzdr.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem czy zdajesz sobie sprawe ale najwiecej wynalazkow powstalo w tzw. garazach i to przez "amatorow-hobbystow" danej dziedziny.
> Ja mialem spora ilosc "profesjonalistow" i niektore elementy mojego domu musialem sam wykonac zeby byly dobrze zrobione-ot taka mala dygresja na temat "profesjonalistow".
> Ci tzw. profesjonalisci (oczywiscie nie wszyscy, zeby nie bylo) maja czesto ograniczony swiatopoglad, slyszalem wiele razy teksty typu "po co Panu tyle styropianu na elewacji, zawsze dawalismy 12-14cm i ludzie byli zadowoleni...-ciekawostka, to powiedzial moj BYLY kierownik budowy", "Panie, po co Panu jakas wentylacja mechaniczna, otworz Pan okna i bedzie po sprawie...", "Wez Pan welne na dach nie tam jakas pianke...", "kto to slyszal zeby fundamenty ocieplac i to 20cm styropianem...", "kto to okna w styropianie montuje, trzeba porzadnie w murze obsadzic..." i tak mozna mnozyc te "RADY PROFESJONALISTOW".


Jeśli kogoś takiego nazywasz "PROFESJONALISTAMI" to moje wyrazy współczucia.
Twoi profesjonaliści to pewnie byli najtańsi jakich znalazłeś.
Przeglądam często fora z amatorskimi IB wykonanymi przez amatorów( bo może coś ciekawego wymyślą) i rzadko, który zbliża się do funkcjonalności profesjonalnych IB. Jedyne co można powiedzieć o amatorskich IB to, że są tanie i poszło za dużo kabla.



> *------ I tak jest ze wszystkim. ------*
> 
> Sa wyjatki i czesc jest na biezaca z nowosciami technicznymi/technologicznymi oraz wspolczesnymi potrzebami klientow, ale jednak nie wszyscy...
> 
> Pzdr.


Moja odpowiedź na pytniaie: "Czy dałoby się zrobić.....
brzmi na ogół: *tak, ale czy dysponuje pan odpowiednio dużą sakiewk*ą.

----------


## piwopijca

> ... Twoi profesjonaliści to pewnie byli najtańsi jakich znalazłeś. ...


Hm..., widze ze zalozyles z gory ze wybieralem najtanszych. 
No coz, skoro wychodzisz z tego zalozenia to nie ma sensu dluzej ciagnac tego tematu.

Tak juz informacyjnie.
Mam instalacje alarmowa Paradox'a Evo 48 i wybieralem-szukalem instalatora do zainstalowania mi jej. 
Nie mam zbyt skomplikowanego systemu, centrala, kilka PIR-ow i kilka dualnych i kontaktornow, syreny zewn., modul LAN-do polaczenia przez net,modul RTX do pilotow, dwie klawiatury LCD i jedna graficzna (czarno-biala), pare czujek p-poz i pare gazu usypiajacego. Kable byly juz polozone i przykryte tynkami, tylko przymocowac peryferia i podlaczyc wszystko ze sprawdzeniem calosci.
Bylo kilku bardzo drogich ale wybralem kolesia nizbyt drogiego -nie pracowal tez za darmo i wykonal wszystko to co chcialem, porzadnie, dziala tak jak chcialem itd... - czy dlatego ze byl tanszy mozna powiedziec ze kiepski? Uwazam, ze nie.

Pzdr.

----------


## dendrytus

> Hm..., widze ze zalozyles z gory ze wybieralem najtanszych. 
> No coz, skoro wychodzisz z tego zalozenia to nie ma sensu dluzej ciagnac tego tematu.


No cóż ale to twoi profesjonaliści używali stwierdzeń



> Ci tzw. profesjonalisci (oczywiscie nie wszyscy, zeby nie bylo) *maja czesto ograniczony swiatopoglad*, slyszalem wiele razy teksty typu "po co Panu tyle styropianu na elewacji, zawsze dawalismy 12-14cm i ludzie byli zadowoleni...-ciekawostka, to powiedzial moj BYLY kierownik budowy", "*Panie, po co Panu jakas wentylacja mechaniczna, otworz Pan okna i bedzie po sprawie..*.", "*Wez Pan welne na dach nie tam jakas pianke...*", "kto to slyszal zeby fundamenty ocieplac i to 20cm styropianem...", "*kto to okna w styropianie montuje, trzeba porzadnie w murze obsadzic..."* i tak mozna mnozyc te "RADY PROFESJONALISTOW".





> Tak juz informacyjnie.
> Mam instalacje alarmowa Paradox'a Evo 48 i wybieralem-szukalem instalatora do zainstalowania mi jej. 
> Nie mam zbyt skomplikowanego systemu, centrala, kilka PIR-ow i kilka dualnych i kontaktornow, syreny zewn., modul LAN-do polaczenia przez net,modul RTX do pilotow, dwie klawiatury LCD i jedna graficzna (czarno-biala), pare czujek p-poz i pare gazu usypiajacego. Kable byly juz polozone i przykryte tynkami, tylko przymocowac peryferia i podlaczyc wszystko ze sprawdzeniem calosci.
> Bylo kilku bardzo drogich ale wybralem kolesia nizbyt drogiego -nie pracowal tez za darmo i wykonal wszystko to co chcialem, porzadnie, dziala tak jak chcialem itd... - czy dlatego ze byl tanszy mozna powiedziec ze kiepski? Uwazam, ze nie.
> 
> Pzdr.


Już sam fakt, że kable położył ci pewnie elektryk świadczy, że nie masz najlepiej zoptymalizowanego systemu.
Dobór podzespołów zrobiło ci pewnie jakieś forum.
A to czy masz wszystko zrobione równie dobrze jak u droższego, to już się nie dowiemy.
PS.
Do EVO masz graficę czy sensoryczną?

----------


## autorus

Fajnie kolega z homiq to wymyślił. Widziałem ich instalację na budmie   :smile: 

Ja wstępnie bedę robił na fateku PLC, no ale jak to sie rozwinie to jeszcze nie wiem. Przyznam ze chodziło mi po głowie tez koledzy z homiq   :smile:

----------


## piwopijca

> No cóż ale to twoi profesjonaliści używali stwierdzeń... 
> Już sam fakt, że kable położył ci pewnie elektryk świadczy, że nie masz najlepiej zoptymalizowanego systemu.
> Dobór podzespołów zrobiło ci pewnie jakieś forum.
> A to czy masz wszystko zrobione równie dobrze jak u droższego, to już się nie dowiemy.
> PS.
> Do EVO masz graficę czy sensoryczną?


Ci "profesjonalisci" byli polecani na forach lub przez sklepy sprzedajace materialy budowlane - tak jak Wy.

Nie rozumiem dlaczego wyciagnales tak daleko idace wnioski i uwazasz mnie za jakiegos debila, ktory nie ma pojecia o niczym i wszystko da mu sie wcisnac?
Sorki, ale takiego fachowca, ktory nie znajac faktow ocenia juz innych, instalacje itd. to ja bym nie wybral a tym bardziej nikomu nie polecil.
Jak mozna oceniac cokolwiek nie widzac nic i nie wnikajac w szczegoly?
Rozczaruje Cie, elektrycy polozyli kable ale tak jak bylo ustalone z facetem od alarmow - pozniej On juz nie mogl mi dokonczyc instalacji wiec szukalem zastepczego instalatora. Tylko nie wypisuj mi tutaj, ze skopal cos etc. bo po prostu zachorowal, to znajomy instalator byl.
Peryferia tez dobierane byly z nim i kupowane tez przez jego firme -dobra cene mialem tylko sam montaz urzadzen musial wykonac ktos inny i konfiguracje centralki z cala reszta.

To, ze jest wykonane dobrze to juz widac po dzialaniu systemu, bezawaryjnym, bez falszywych wzbudzen spowodowanych np. bledami, mozliwosci zmian w ustawieniach bez zadnego problemu -bo jak inaczej mozna ocenic czyjas prace jak nie prawidlowym dzialaniem?

Tak jak napisalem nizej, graficzna dokladnie taka: http://www.hsa.pl/dane/instrukcje/90...07%20progr.pdf
Sensorycznych jeszcze nie bylo jak dobieralem urzadzenia do systemu, nie bylo nawet kolorowych. Nie zaluje specjalnie tego bo mam ja na pietrze a najlepsza funkcja jej jest wyswietlanie czasu i temperatury pomieszczenia  :smile:  , oprocz oczywiscie moziwosci sprawdzenia na rysunku gdzie uruchomil sie czujnik i uzbrojenia/rozbrojenia alarmu. 
Fajne jest np. wpisanie swojego imienia, ktore sie wyswietla jako informacja kto uzbroil system no ale to juz gadzet, mozna cos w rodzaju pulpitu sobie zaprojektowac czy budzik ale to tez juz gadzety.

Z perspektywy czasu czlek widzi, ze wiekszosc tzw. mozliwosci to marketing. 
Przyklad, rolety zewnetrzne w odmu z napedem NICE. Mozna sobie zrobic rozne sceny ale zycie pokzaalo ze korzysta sie tak naprawde z zamykania wszystkich jednoczesnie i mozna jeszcze podzielic na pietra no i oczywiscie pojedynczo. Reszta to juz ow marketing, nigdy sie z tego nie korzysta -w moim przypadku. Chcialem tez pilota podlaczyc pod PGM w EVO zeby przy uzbrojeniu calego systemu zamykal rolety, ale okazalo sie, ze czesto uzbrajam w dzien i nie chce zeby zamykaly sie rolety -wiem, mozna jakas czasowa funkcje zapodac etc. ale lepiej dziala scienny pilot przy wejsciu do domu i manualne zamykanie-otwieranie rolet.

Pzdr.

----------


## ravbc

Dendrytus: nie wiem czy zdajesz sobie sprawę, ale profesjonalista od amatora różni się tylko tym, że ten pierwszy zarabia na danym fragmencie wiedzy, a drugi nie. To ile każdy z nich wie, jak szerokie ma "horyzonty myślowe" i ile jest w stanie wymyślić, nie zależy już od jego źródeł dochodu. Oczywiście można powiedzieć, ze profesjonalista ma więcej doświadczeń praktycznych i pewnie w tym jest sporo prawdy, ale praktycznie żaden profesjonalny instalator nie spędzi tygodni, czy miesięcy nad projektowaniem pojedynczej instalacji, tudzież jej tuningowaniem, bo nikt mu za to nie zapłaci. Oczywiście w przypadku działów R&D firm produkujących "gotowe systemy IB" takie dogłębne przemyślenia do pewnego stopnia będzie zachodzić, ale nakierowane raczej na optymalizacje urządzeń (ich funkcji i przede wszystkim kosztów), a nie samej instalacji.
Instalacje "firmowe", montowane przez "profesjonalnych instalatorów" mają tą przewagę, że każdy może sobie takie coś po prostu kupić. Instalacje amatorskie trzeba sobie po prostu zrobić i dlatego użyłem zwrotu "kumaty użytkownik". Im bardziej kumaty (i zasobny w gotówkę) tym lepszą instalację zrobi. A samo PLC jest produktem w pełni profesjonalnym i to nawet śmiałbym powiedzieć, że jego stopień "projektowanej niezawodności" znacznie przekracza te projektowane dla typowych domowych instalacji IB (oczywiście mało jest "domowych IB", bo to nadal za droga zabawa dla większości). Tak czy owak w tych instalacjach nie ma żadnej magii i zatrudnianie (lub nie) profesjonalisty do ich złożenia i uruchomienia tego nie zmieni. Choćbyś zapewne bardzo tego chciał, bo to Ci "rynek zbytu" poszerzy.
Dodam jeszcze, że dla mnie większość firmowych instalacji IB (choć oglądałem je bardziej szczegółowo ze 3 lata temu) jest zbyt ograniczona (lub za ciekawsze funkcje rząda bajońskich kwot). Tak jak napisał piwopijca, większość ofert skupia się na marketingu (te sceny świetlne), a nie faktycznej użyteczności. Rozumiem to nawet  - z jakiegoś powodu "bajery" się dobrze sprzedają - ale wcale nie znaczy, że chcę za to płacić. Za to funkcji dla mnie użytecznych i porządanych nie spotkałem (w rozsądnej cenie) praktycznie nigdzie. A jak jeszcze do tego dołożysz chęć integracji rozmaitych urządzeń "domowych" w ramach jednej wspólnej instalacji, to już w ogóle rozwiązania "profesjonalne" odpadają, bo większość "połączeń" i tak trzeba będzie stworzyć specjalnie na potrzeby tej jednej jedynej instalacji.

PS. Zamiast oglądać co kto zrobił w swojej instalacji amatorskiej poczytaj co umieją profesjonalne (tak jak lubisz) sterowniki programowalne i pomyśl co mozna z tego "wystrugać". Oczywiście raczej nie znajdziesz klienta na taką instalację, bo robocizna niez”ędna do jej uruchomienia nie da się tanio wycenić. Ale to już Twój problem.

PPS. A ten wklejony filmik miał się nijak do tematu ;-P

----------


## autorus

Jeszcze się pobijcie w piaskownicy   :smile:  

Dla przypomnienia temat wątku: "Jakie funkcje/scenariusze "inteligentnej" instalacji są przydatne? " wiec może bardziej na temat.

----------


## ravbc

> Jeszcze się pobijcie w piaskownicy


No masz kurde rację. Tylko piaskownicy jak zwykle gdy potrzebna, to pod ręką nie ma...  :wink: 




> Dla przypomnienia temat wątku: "Jakie funkcje/scenariusze "inteligentnej" instalacji są przydatne? " wiec może bardziej na temat.


O, i to jest dobra propozycja. Tyle, że homiq już większość użytecznych "scenariuszy" rozpisał  :wink:  Można ewentualnie dodawać pojedyncze funkcje do tego (jesli takowe akurat są osiągalne), ale raczej nie warto bardzo liczby tych scenariuszy mnożyć. Ja bym pewnie dodał do tego kontrolowanie nawadniania, ale w zasadzie głównie jako blokadę przed zmoczeniem w trakcie grilla (czyli: jeśli nie jest aktywny scenariusz "dobranoc" lub "wychodzę" i otwarte jest któreś wyjście na zewnątrz, to nie podlewaj). Alternatywnie można by dodać osobny scenariusz "impreza na zewnątrz", bo to i światłem warto nieco inaczej posterować.

----------


## homiq

Scenariuszy oczywiście może być wiele, trzeba jednak pamiętać,*że często mają one wpływ na tą samą funkcję (urządzenie) i w takim przypadku najlepiej realizować to przez podział scenariuszy na lokalne (dla danego pomieszczenia) i dla całego budynku.
Pozwoli to na uruchamianie pewnych zachowań w trybie nadrzędności czyli powiedzmy scenariusz wychodzę deaktywuje wszelkie inne wcześniej uruchomione scenariusze.
Zasadniczo im większa ilość scenariuszy tym trudniejsza obsługa i opanowanie instalacji (po prostu człowiek nie pamięta co dany scenariusz wykonuje i potem powstają zagadkowe sytuacje typu "dlaczego nie działa podlewanie??  aaa... no tak bo jest scenariusz grill itp. ).
To nie są zabawne sytuacje i staramy się wszystko robić tak aby klient miał 100% kontrolę a to w praktyce oznacza, że doskonale wiemy co się wydarzy po naciśnięciu tego czy innego przycisku.

Są też scenariusze, które działają bez naszej ingerencji a wbrew pozorom są bardzo ważne np.
- przyciskamy zamknij rolety dachowe a wywołuje to scenariusz (zamknij okna, daj im na to 30sek, po tym czasie zamknij rolety)
funkcja ta jest bardzo przydatna ponieważ większość rolet na oknach dachowych blokuje się gdy okno jest otwarte i łatwo może dojść do ich uszkodzenia
- czytnik biometryczny połączony z zamkiem drzwi wejściowych -  można zerwać jego obudowę (wtedy sabotaż uruchomi alarm) ale mimo to możemy przez zwarcie przewodów otworzyć zamek i wejść do środka  -  przed taką sytuacją uchroni nas scenariusz bezpieczeństwa, który permanentnie zablokuje sygnał do otwarcia zamka jeżeli wcześniej dostanie impuls o alarmie sabotażowym

i w podobny sposób możemy mieć wiele innych zachowań, które są zależne od specyfiki danego budynku i wymagań klienta

ważne aby wymyślając scenariusz nie analizować tylko tej pięknej sytuacji, w której zadziałanie jest bardzo korzystne ale należy przewidzieć wiele innych możliwości pod kątem :
dzień / noc
lato / zima
właściciel / babcia
wejście drzwiami frontowymi / wejście garażem 
i wiele innych podobnych sytuacji, które mają zdecydowany wpływ na to czy scenariusz będzie praktyczny i używany czy będzie to realizacja bezużytecznego widzimisię...

pozdrawiam!

----------


## dendrytus

> PS. Zamiast oglądać co kto zrobił w swojej instalacji amatorskiej poczytaj co umieją profesjonalne (tak jak lubisz) sterowniki programowalne i pomyśl co mozna z tego "wystrugać". Oczywiście raczej nie znajdziesz klienta na taką instalację, bo robocizna niez”ędna do jej uruchomienia nie da się tanio wycenić. Ale to już Twój problem.


Nie ważne co potrafią tylko czego nie potrafią, bo pewnych rzeczy poprostu nie zrealizujesz.



> PPS. A ten wklejony filmik miał się nijak do tematu ;-P


Naprawdę? Jesteś dokładnie tym czym różni się profesjonalista od amatora, a ten filmik to świetny przykład. Miałem wkleić gości z wiertarkami?
Szkoda, że nie pojąłeś o co w tym wszystkim chodzi. Zawsze możesz wynaleźć koło, tak jak twoi koledzy amatorzy

----------


## ravbc

Przegapiłem troche ten wątek, a poza tym dendrusa styl prowadzenia dyskusji mnie zniechęcał, ale sądząc po innych wątkach, jest szansa, że się dendrytus trochę "ucywilizował" to jednak zapytam




> Nie ważne co potrafią tylko czego nie potrafią, bo pewnych rzeczy poprostu nie zrealizujesz.


A możesz wymienić przykłady takich nierealizowalnych na PLC rzeczy? Będąc profesjonalistą w tej branży masz pewnie większe rozeznanie. Ja jakoś nie umiem sobie zbytnio takich problemów wyobrazić, ale może faktycznie istnieją takowe, do rozwiązania których PLC się zwyczajnie nie nadaje?




> Naprawdę? Jesteś dokładnie tym czym różni się profesjonalista od amatora, a ten filmik to świetny przykład. Miałem wkleić gości z wiertarkami?


Ten filmik pokazuje człowieka, który świetnie potrafi kontrolować samochod. Jak to się ma do instalacji IB? Albo nawet jak to się ma do różnicy między profesjonalnym instalatorem, a amatorem robiącym cokolwiek na własne potrzeby? Chciałeś powiedzieć, że umiesz lepiej wywijać wiertarlką niż ja? Albo Twoje dziury w ścianach są bardziej okrągłe? :-> Tak czy owak to tylko "zdolności manualne" (tak jak to kierowanie samochodem) - wiedzy w tym nie ma w zasadzie żadnej  :wink:  A trzymając się "samochodowej przenośni" - nie zależnie czy umiesz tak jeździć, jak ten kolo z filmiku, czy też jeździsz (tylko) jak większość ludzi, do celu i tak dojedziesz, najwyżej potrwa to ciut dłużej...




> Szkoda, że nie pojąłeś o co w tym wszystkim chodzi. Zawsze możesz wynaleźć koło, tak jak twoi koledzy amatorzy


Rzecz w tym, że nikt tu nie wynajduje koła (no prawie nikt). Nikt nie próbuje stworzyć "odpowiednika EIB". Cała zabawa sprowadza się do zrealizowania tych samych funkcji, tyle że innymi narzędziami. Twoim zdaniem gwoździe da się wbijać tylko młotkiem? (równie głupie porównanie jak ten filmik z samochodem, który z resztą nie robi niestety na mnie większego wrażenia).

PS. Przepraszam wszystkich za ciągnięcie off-topica, ale wątek i tak jakby zamarł.  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> A możesz wymienić przykłady takich nierealizowalnych na PLC rzeczy? Będąc profesjonalistą w tej branży masz pewnie większe rozeznanie. Ja jakoś nie umiem sobie zbytnio takich problemów wyobrazić, ale może faktycznie istnieją takowe, do rozwiązania których PLC się zwyczajnie nie nadaje?


Ok. PLC to między innymi brak możliwości ściemnienia oświetlenia w zależności od warunków zewnętrznych.
Brak integracji z audio video. Brak integracji tv z domofonem  i oświetleniem drogi do domu jeśli jest to konieczne. To tak na początek.
A i zapomniałem o jednej ważnej sprawie. Dom na PLC może być konserwowany i naprawiany tylko przez twórcę.



> Ten filmik pokazuje człowieka, który świetnie potrafi kontrolować samochod.


Pokazuje różnice między profesjonalistą a amatorem. Kilkudziesięcio sekundowa przewaga a zostaje błyskawicznie zniwelowana na tak krótkim odcinku.



> Jak to się ma do instalacji IB? Albo nawet jak to się ma do różnicy między profesjonalnym instalatorem, a amatorem robiącym cokolwiek na własne potrzeby?


Na ogół tak, że musisz odkrywać koło na nowo. Chyba, że poznasz kogoś kto chętnie podzieli się z tobą swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem. Profesjonaliści w swoim gronie na ogół chętnie się nią między sobą dzielą 



> Chciałeś powiedzieć, że umiesz lepiej wywijać wiertarlką niż ja? Albo Twoje dziury w ścianach są bardziej okrągłe? :-> Tak czy owak to tylko "zdolności manualne" (tak jak to kierowanie samochodem) - wiedzy w tym nie ma w zasadzie żadnej


Wiercenie dziur jest jedna z najgłupszych, ale za to najcięższych rzeczy, które trzeba zrobić podczas instalacji IB.



> A trzymając się "samochodowej przenośni" - nie zależnie czy umiesz tak jeździć, jak ten kolo z filmiku, czy też jeździsz (tylko) jak większość ludzi, do celu i tak dojedziesz, najwyżej potrwa to ciut dłużej...


ale za to niekoniecznie tak bezpiecznie, jak w przypadku podróży ze Stigiem.



> Twoim zdaniem gwoździe da się wbijać tylko młotkiem?


Ni koniecznie, ale młotek jest do tego najlepszy. Wbijanie gwoździ butelką po coca-coli też może się udać, tylko po co.



> (równie głupie porównanie jak ten filmik z samochodem, który z resztą nie robi niestety na mnie większego wrażenia).


A dlaczego miałby robić na tobie wrażenie? Takie filmiki nie robią na ogół wrażenia na ludziach jeżdżących dużo lepiej niż kierowcy rajdowi, znaczy się profesjonaliści.


A tu jeszcze lepszy przykład między profesjonalistą (który nic nie musi umieć) a amatorem. Konkurencja polega na wciśnięci pedału gazu do dechy.



PS.
Nowy "wynalazek" z Nexwella 

http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw296-modul-ir-tukan

Wiem, wiem twórcy ID, a raczej AD na PLC nie potrzebują takich bajerów.

I żeby nie było, że jestem pracownikiem nexwella lub jego instalatorem, to przypomnę bajer z Inelsa




Proponuję zwrócić uwagę na pilota.




Ciekawe który z tych kierowców był profesjonalistą?


Chyba ten ostatni.

----------


## ravbc

> Ok. PLC to między innymi brak możliwości ściemnienia oświetlenia w zależności od warunków zewnętrznych.
> Brak integracji z audio video. Brak integracji tv z domofonem  i oświetleniem drogi do domu jeśli jest to konieczne. To tak na początek.


Tej weź się doszkol, bo żadna z tych rzeczy nie jest niewykonalna tylko dlatego, że sercem instalacji jest PLC. Chyba, że według Ciebie jak się używa PLC, to już absolutnie nie można użyć żadnych "peryferii" tudzież "dedykowanych interfejsów" (a do tego przecież PLC mają np. wbudowaną obsługę modbusa). Inna rzecz, że w podobnej sytuacji (bez interfejsów do "świata zewnętrznego") większość gotowych instalacji IB też była by bezużyteczna.




> A i zapomniałem o jednej ważnej sprawie. Dom na PLC może być konserwowany i naprawiany tylko przez twórcę.


To akurat zależy od tego jak bardzo twórca zadba o udokumentowanie swojego tworu i na ile nietypowe rozwiązania zastosuje. PLC to nie jest żaden ewenement. Śmiem twierdzić, że łatwiej znaleźć specjalistę, który poradzi sobie z PLC (uwaga: to nie musi być ten konkretny PLC, bo wszystkie są podobne, nie zależnie od producenta), niż takiego który będzie znał konkretny system IB za... powiedzmy 20 lat. Oczywiście cena "serwisu" nie koniecznie musi być podobna, ale w przypadku "firmowych" instalacji IB, za ten serwis płaci się "z góry", a przy PLC tego kosztu można wręcz całkowicie uniknąć.
A i jeszcze jeden argumencji przeciw twojej teorii: jest coś takiego w Polsce jak Esea. Nie wiem jak im idzie i w sumie zwisa mi to, ale (o zgrozo) budują oni instalacje IB w oparciu o PLC...




> Napisał ravbc
> 
> Ten filmik pokazuje człowieka, który świetnie potrafi kontrolować samochod.
> 
> 
> Pokazuje różnice między profesjonalistą a amatorem. Kilkudziesięcio sekundowa przewaga a zostaje błyskawicznie zniwelowana na tak krótkim odcinku.


No i co z tego? Czy ja gdziekolwiek twierdziłem, że sam sobie szybciej zrobię instalację? Bo mam nieodparte wrażenie, że było dokładnie odwrotnie...




> Napisał ravbc
> 
> Jak to się ma do instalacji IB? Albo nawet jak to się ma do różnicy między profesjonalnym instalatorem, a amatorem robiącym cokolwiek na własne potrzeby?
> 
> 
> Na ogół tak, że musisz odkrywać koło na nowo. Chyba, że poznasz kogoś kto chętnie podzieli się z tobą swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem. Profesjonaliści w swoim gronie na ogół chętnie się nią między sobą dzielą


Serio? A wiesz, że PLC to sterowniki przemysłowe i do nich jest masa dokumentacji? A czego nie ma w dokumentacji, to da się stosunkowo łatwo dowiedzieć od dystrybutora lub znajomych automatyków? A że to trwa, lub męczy (bo trzeba swoją wiedzę poszerzyć)? Taki jest "koszt" instalacji robionej samodzielnie. W przeciwieństwie do Ciebie nikt nie twierdził, że "samoróbka" to oferta dla każdego. Do tego trzeba mieć czas, wiedzę, ochotę i samozaparcie. Jeśli któregokolwiek z tych elementów braknie, to albo instalacja "self-made" będzie kiepska, albo nigdy nie powstanie (i to jest rynek dla Ciebie).




> Napisał ravbc
> 
> A trzymając się "samochodowej przenośni" - nie zależnie czy umiesz tak jeździć, jak ten kolo z filmiku, czy też jeździsz (tylko) jak większość ludzi, do celu i tak dojedziesz, najwyżej potrwa to ciut dłużej...
> 
> 
> ale za to niekoniecznie tak bezpiecznie, jak w przypadku podróży ze Stigiem.


Ja wiem, inny jestem, ale ja bym nie chciał z nim "podróżować". Choroby lokomocyjnej niby za bardzo nie mam, ale z nim bym jak nic całe wnętrze "przearanżował".  :wink: 




> Wbijanie gwoździ butelką po coca-coli też może się udać, tylko po co.


No ja bym wziął raczej kamień. Ma dwie zalety: jest tańszy od młotka i zdecydowanie łatwiej osiągalny (o "serwisowalności nie wspomnę). I taka też jest różnica miedzy instalacjami własnej produkcji, a tymi "firmowymi". Jak kogoś stać, albo nie chce się brudzić i ryzykować stłuczenia (tym kamieniem), to niech kupi instalację gotową. Ale nie wciskaj kitów, że jak nie kupię młotka za ciężką kasę (najlepiej z podświetlaną rączką), to tego gwoździa nie wbiję...




> A dlaczego miałby robić na tobie wrażenie? Takie filmiki nie robią na ogół wrażenia na ludziach jeżdżących dużo lepiej niż kierowcy rajdowi, znaczy się profesjonaliści.


I tu chyba wychodzi dlaczego się nie rozumiemy. Ten filmik nie robi na mnie wrażenia, bo ja tam widze tylko (na prawdę świetne) umiejętności panowania nad samochodem. Potrzeba do tego pewnych predyspozycji (tj. na pewno nie każdy, a pewnie nawet całkiem niewielu, jest w stanie mu dorównać), ale poza tym spokojnie można się tego nauczyć. A Ty to przedstawiasz, jak wiedzę tajemną, nieosiągalną dla "maluczkich". No i jeszcze jedno: ten gość radzi sobie z dwoma wymiarami. Widziałem takich (i to na żywo) co równie dobrze radzą sobie w trójwymiarze (hint: akrobacje samolotowe) - tym może i zrobił byś na mnie wrażenie...  :wink: 

Kolejnych filmików "o samochodach" już mi się nawet nie chciało oglądać, bo mnie to po prostu nudzi...  :wink: 




> PS. Nowy "wynalazek" z Nexwella 
> 
> Wiem, wiem twórcy ID, a raczej AD na PLC nie potrzebują takich bajerów.


Nie wiem jak inni, ale ja osobiście za bardzo pilotów nie lubię, bo nigdy nie ma ich tam gdzie ja ich bym potrzebował, a przecież nie będę jak kretyn latał z pilotem po domu, albo co gorsza kupował kilka(naście) sztuk, żeby zawsze jakiś był "w zasięgu".  :wink: 




> I żeby nie było, że jestem pracownikiem nexwella lub jego instalatorem, to przypomnę bajer z Inelsa


A możesz napisać, gdzie tam jest ten bajer? Bo dla mnie to całkiem zwyczajna prezentacja systemu IB i niczego nadzwyczajnego tam nie widzę...




> Proponuję zwrócić uwagę na pilota.


Chodzi Ci o to, że to pilot żyroskopowy? A to jakieś odkrycie? Coś niesamowitego? Przecież to na rynku jest od kilku lat i to co ciekawe w "uniwersalnej" formie (tj. użyć można go do czegokolwiek, nie koniecznie tylko IB). Z resztą wielu już pokazywało zastosowanie choćby Creative Harmony w swoich "amatorskich" instalacjach IB. Tylko ten pilot ma wadę wszystkich innych pilotów: żeby go użyć, trzeba go najpierw znaleźć.  :wink: 

A co do "integracji" multimediów, to większe wrażenie IMHO robi to co widać w LinuxMCE, niż wiele z tych zachwalanych przez Ciebie "gotowych" systemów. Żeby nie było: mnie się LinuxMCE nie bardzo podoba, ale kilka pomysłów mają w miarę znośnych. No i projekt ma już w sumie kilka lat i troszkę to też widać.

Podsumowując: gotowe systemy automatyki budynkowej są fajne i na prawdę dużo umieją, ale twierdzenie, że te ich umiejętności, to jakaś mocno zaawansowana technologia, to już zdecydowane naciągactwo. Siłą systemów gotowych jest ich łatwa dostępność (wystarczy mieć kasę) i prostota obsługi (to co da się w nich w ogóle zrobić, zwykle da się zrobić dość prosto). Wady są jednak dla mnie dużo poważniejsze: cena (zwyczajnie mnie na to nie stać) i ograniczenie (jesli producent czegoś nie przewidział, to tego się najczęściej po prostu zrobić nie da - tu najlepiej wypada EIB, bo jest dość "uniwersalny"). Wcale to jednak nie znaczy, że wszyscy muszą mieć takie same poglądy i systemy "firmowe" nie mają racji bytu. Tak na prawdę to chodzi jedynie o ten luksuch z ich posiadania (nawet nie używania, bo osobiście uważam, że dobra instalacja IB powinna "używać się sama"). A ile kto na ten cel wyda, to już zupełnie inna broszka...

----------


## inwestoreq

Co do scenariuszy to 
WCHODZĘ, WYCHODZĘ, ZASYPIAM, WSTAJĘ, co jest promowane przez instalatorów gotowych systemów, da się zrealizować bez żadnego problemu na takich PLC jak ja sobie kupiłem ostatnio http://allegro.pl/listing.php/user?us_id=5507731

----------


## Jacław

> Pytanie do praktyków - z czego korzystacie często, co uważacie za najbardziej wartościowe w Waszych instalacjach?
> Napiszcie też co jest mało przydatne/przereklamowane, na co nie warto wydawać pieniędzy?
> 
> Uprzejmie proszę o nie teoretyzowanie


Pozwolę sobie bezczelnie zacytować sam siebie i przypomnieć moją prośbę o nie teoretyzowanie. Opowieści o tym co "można w eib", "da się w plc", "nie jest możlwe w nexwellu" itp. proszę przenieść do innych wątków. 
Przy tego typu rozmowach łatwo dać się ponieść fantazji a dla czytających może to nie być zawsze łatwe do odróżnienia w dyskusji od prawdziwych doświadczeń.




> Co do scenariuszy to 
> WCHODZĘ, WYCHODZĘ, ZASYPIAM, WSTAJĘ, co jest promowane przez instalatorów gotowych systemów, da się zrealizować bez żadnego problemu na takich PLC jak ja sobie kupiłem ostatnio http://allegro.pl/listing.php/user?us_id=5507731


Zrealizowałeś już jakieś z tych funkcji? Korzystasz w praktyce?

----------


## inwestoreq

> Zrealizowałeś już jakieś z tych funkcji? Korzystasz w praktyce?


Ojcu mam zaprogramować scenariusz jak otwiera gabinet  :Smile:  Wychodzi z domu, uzbraja alarm, przechodzi łącznikiem, rozbraja gabinety, takie tam ale wszystkiego przewidzieć się nie da, bo co zrobić jak zapomni zamknąć drzwi gdzie są czujki ruchu i biega pies ? Ogólnie może jednym klawiszem rozbroić, otworzyć zamek z siłownikiem, otworzyć bramę i jak jest ciemno to zapali światła z zegara astronomicznego.
Głównie chodzi o to żeby mieć nazdzór nad instalacją alarmową, niezamkniętymi oknami i żeby nie chodzić gasić świateł, wpuścić przez bramę itp.

----------


## odaro

Czy w scenariuszu "Dobranoc" można uzbroić na noc strefę na parterze.

Chodzi mi o uzbrojenie alarmu zwykłym wyłącznikiem elektrycznym.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy w scenariuszu "Dobranoc" można uzbroić na noc strefę na parterze.
> 
> Chodzi mi o uzbrojenie alarmu zwykłym wyłącznikiem elektrycznym.


A dlaczego by nie? Musisz tylko mieć możliwość wyłączenia alarmu na piętrze i pamiętać, żeby nie szwendać się po nocy po parterze.

----------


## Strumień_Objętości

> Pozwolę sobie bezczelnie zacytować sam siebie i przypomnieć moją prośbę o nie teoretyzowanie


Przekopuję się właśnie przez starsze posty o IB i widzę, że każdy ciekawy wątek zostaje w końcu ubity przez *dendrytus*

----------


## dendrytus

> Przekopuję się właśnie przez starsze posty o IB i widzę, że każdy ciekawy wątek zostaje w końcu ubity przez *dendrytus*


Ubity?
Usuń moje posty  i zobacz kiedy by same umarły.
Praktycznie od roku się nie udzielam, więc masz szansę po błyszczeć swoją niewiedzą.

----------


## gentoonx

> Przekopuję się właśnie przez starsze posty o IB i widzę, że *każdy ciekawy wątek* ...


nie przesadzaj  :Lol:  , ciekawy??? poważnie???




> ...zostaje w końcu ubity przez *dendrytus*


trochę racji w tym było  :wink:

----------


## Rodmano

Czy wszystkie te funkcje/scenariusze przedstawione przez Homiq'a da się zrealizować na centrali satel integra?

----------


## ravbc

Część dało by się zrobić na Integrze o ile masz bardzo mały domek i mało urządzeń do sterowania, bo szybko braknie Ci wejść i wyjść. Ale podejrzewam, że jeszcze szybciej brakło by Ci cierpliwości, żeby się z tym użerać.  :wink:  Integra nie nadaje się na żadną rozsądną automatykę, poza najprostszymi przypadkami. Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby dane z Integry używać do sterowania w czymś bardziej do tego przystosowanym (dendrytus pewnie poda KNXa, do którego Satel robi nawet bramkę, ale tu możliwości jest znacznie więcej).

----------


## Rodmano

> Część dało by się zrobić na Integrze o ile masz bardzo mały domek i mało urządzeń do sterowania, bo szybko braknie Ci wejść i wyjść. Ale podejrzewam, że jeszcze szybciej brakło by Ci cierpliwości, żeby się z tym użerać.  Integra nie nadaje się na żadną rozsądną automatykę, poza najprostszymi przypadkami. Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby dane z Integry używać do sterowania w czymś bardziej do tego przystosowanym (dendrytus pewnie poda KNXa, do którego Satel robi nawet bramkę, ale tu możliwości jest znacznie więcej).



Hej,

Domek nie jest taki zupełnie bardzo mały,powierzchnia mieszkalna 170 m2 +70 m2 garaże/piwnice. Tylko nie za bardzo kumam co powierzchnia domku ma do zastosowania integry? Rozważałem również instalację KNX,ale to jest przegięcie cenowe, jak dla mnie!

To co chciałbym zrobić (zlecić zrobienie) na Integrze 256 PLUS :
1. Sterowanie wentylacją mechaniczną z rekuperacją (zwiększanie/zmniejszanie wydajności)
2. Brama wjazdowa na posesję i do garażu oraz furtka- możliwość otwarcia/zamknięcia.
3. Kamery IP- podgląd na panelu INT-TSG (INT-TSI) oraz na telewizorze.
4. Czujniki zalania z możliwością zamykania elektrycznego głównego zaworu
5. Czujniki gazu z możliwością zamykania elektrycznego głównego zaworu
6. Czujnik czadu
7. Czujnik gazu usypiającego
8. Czujniki pożaru
9. Obwody świetlne ściemniane ,chyba będzie trzeba zastosować INT-KNX - tu chyba się nie obejdzie bez integracji  z KNX
10. Symulacja obecności
11. Czujnik otwarcia okna ,żeby powodował automatyczne zamykanie ogrzewania w danym pomieszczeniu lub przejście w tryb eco
12. Rolety antywłamaniowe zewnętrzne- otwieranie/zamykanie z panelu INT-TSI
13. Okna i rolety dachowe ze sterowanie elektrycznym i czujnikiem deszczu- sterowanie z panelu INT-TSI
14. Video domofon- możliwość podglądu i rozmowy przez panel INT-TSG(TSI)
15. Stacja pogodowa- wyświetlanie informacji na panelu INT-TSG (TSI)
16. Osobne sterowanie ogrzewaniem w każdym pomieszczeniu i termostaty pokojowe cyfrowe-możliwość regulacji z panelu INT-TSG(TSI)


Temat jest dość rozbudowany,ale jest w fazie projektów i rozmów. Robimy przymiarki czy się da ?
Jak myślisz? Będzie to działało ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> 9. Obwody świetlne ściemniane ,chyba będzie trzeba zastosować INT-KNX - tu chyba się nie obejdzie bez integracji  z KNX


Nie da się.
Do tego spore koszty na taką błahostkę
Trzeba też pamiętać, że żarówki do ściemniaczy kosztują kilka razy więcej, niż te same bez funkcji ściemniania.
Osobiście nie spotkałem żarówek LED z funkcją ściemniania poniżej 60 zł i to od jakiejś dziwnej firmy
Np. u Philipsa żarówki LED ze ściemnianie to ponad 100 zł za sztukę.
Uwaga o żarówkach dotyczy wszystkich typów ściemniaczy.




> 10. Symulacja obecności


Nie da się

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Wymagania jakie stawiasz, nie są wcale takie skromne, z opisu funkcji jakie zamierzasz wdrożyć wynika, iż instalacje w budynku będą stosunkowo rozbudowane, pochłoną zatem sporą część pieniędzy. Jeżeli od podstaw chcesz przygotować solidny dom, nie niwecz tej inwestycji poprzez pozorne oszczędności jakie chcesz uzyskać na elementach systemu, który już z samej nazwy do tego nie służy. 
Powierzchnia mieszkalna ma znaczenie - w sensie - możesz zastosować na oświetlenie łazienki 1pkt świetlny, a może ich być 5 i więcej, tym sposobem dla jednego pomieszczenia potrzebujesz już pięć niezależnych kanałów zarówno wyjść jak i wejść. Przy ostatniej inwestycji (metraż podobny do Twojego)  razem ze światłami zewnętrznymi i ogrodem wykorzystuję około 70 kanałów. Jeżeli chcesz sterować ogrzewaniem niezależnie, każde dodatkowe pomieszczenie wymaga osobnego sterowania (czujka temp. + sterowanie elektrozaworami) pisałeś o wyłączeniu ogrzewania w pomieszczeniu w którym otworzyłeś okno - sterowanie pętlami na elektrozaworach to najlepsze rozwiązanie.
Jeżeli nie chcesz mieć kilku rzędów wyłączników na ścianie -  w przypadku np. salonu,  przemyśl wyłączniki systemowe, które są atrakcyjne wzornictwem i mogą wyjść taniej niż tradycyjny osprzęt elektryczny ze średniej półki.
Pzdr

----------


## emilch

> ...
> Jeżeli nie chcesz mieć kilku rzędów wyłączników na ścianie -  w przypadku np. salonu,  przemyśl wyłączniki systemowe, które są atrakcyjne wzornictwem i mogą wyjść taniej niż tradycyjny osprzęt elektryczny ze średniej półki.
> Pzdr


Co masz na myśli pisząc wyłączniki systemowe?
Realizuje coś a'la inteligentny dom na integrze 128 WRL, w zasadzie to tylko sterowanie światłem, bramami, dwie rolety, + proste scenariusze. 
Szukam fajnych i niedrogich włączników chwilowych podwójnych lub potrójnych stąd moje zainteresowanie wyłącznikami systemowymi.
Przy okazji chciałem aby światło na klatce schodowej zapalało się na czujkę ruchu, dziś robiłem próbę ze zwykłą czujką PIR Satel Aqua ale niestety jest problem z łapaniem osoby wychodzącej z pokoju na półpiętrze (obszar pod czujką jest "martwy")  i zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej jest zastosować czujkę np Aqua Ring umieszczoną na suficie klatki schodowej.

----------


## stkop

> Co masz na myśli pisząc wyłączniki systemowe?
> Realizuje coś a'la inteligentny dom na integrze 128 WRL, w zasadzie to tylko sterowanie światłem, bramami, dwie rolety, + proste scenariusze. 
> Szukam fajnych i niedrogich włączników chwilowych podwójnych lub potrójnych stąd moje zainteresowanie wyłącznikami systemowymi.


Tematyka ta była troszeczkę już rozpracowana na elektrodzie:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie....php?t=2565937
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie....php?t=2342049

----------


## kasprzyk

Wyłączniki systemowe - pisałem pod kątem dedykowanych rozwiązań do systemów IB, niestety to nie jest tak że współpracują każdy z każdym:
http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...amowalny-tukan  Na takim wyłączniku możesz przypisać prawie dowolną funkcję od załączania poj. światła, rolety, otwierania furtki, bramy, uruchamiania sprzętu audio do grupy urządzeń - np. wszystkie światła w domu, na ogrodzie, itd. 
Nie wiem jak dokładnie wygląda układ Twojej klatki schodowej, przygotowując sterowanie świateł na czujkach alarmowych oprócz tych które mają chronić obiekt, należy przewidzieć miejsca, gdzie będą dodatkowo pełnić funkcję zapalania świateł, muszą "widzieć" wszelkie wejścia, przejścia itd.
Pzdr

----------


## emilch

Niestety dość drogie rozwiązania. 
Robiłem próby z dodaniem dodatkowej sprężyny do włączników i da się to zrobić tylko trzeba dobrać sprężynkę o odpowiedniej sile.
Klatka jest jak na zdjęciu, niebieską kropą zaznaczyłem ścianę na której umieściłem czujkę, wszystko jest ok gdy wchodzi się z dołu lub z góry, niestety za późno załapuje osobę wychodzącą z pokoju na półpiętrze.

----------


## Rodmano

> Nie da się.
> Do tego spore koszty na taką błahostkę
> Trzeba też pamiętać, że żarówki do ściemniaczy kosztują kilka razy więcej, niż te same bez funkcji ściemniania.
> Osobiście nie spotkałem żarówek LED z funkcją ściemniania poniżej 60 zł i to od jakiejś dziwnej firmy
> Np. u Philipsa żarówki LED ze ściemnianie to ponad 100 zł za sztukę.
> Uwaga o żarówkach dotyczy wszystkich typów ściemniaczy.
> 
> 
> Nie da się


Czyli nie da się czy da się,ale drogo będzie ?  :smile:  Ja chce ściemniacze tylko na parterze,tam gdzie salon i jadalnia.

----------


## Rodmano

> Nie da się.
> Do tego spore koszty na taką błahostkę
> Trzeba też pamiętać, że żarówki do ściemniaczy kosztują kilka razy więcej, niż te same bez funkcji ściemniania.
> Osobiście nie spotkałem żarówek LED z funkcją ściemniania poniżej 60 zł i to od jakiejś dziwnej firmy
> Np. u Philipsa żarówki LED ze ściemnianie to ponad 100 zł za sztukę.
> Uwaga o żarówkach dotyczy wszystkich typów ściemniaczy.
> 
> 
> Nie da się


Dlaczego nie da się robić na Integrze symulacji obecności ?

----------


## Rodmano

> Witam
> Wymagania jakie stawiasz, nie są wcale takie skromne, z opisu funkcji jakie zamierzasz wdrożyć wynika, iż instalacje w budynku będą stosunkowo rozbudowane, pochłoną zatem sporą część pieniędzy. Jeżeli od podstaw chcesz przygotować solidny dom, nie niwecz tej inwestycji poprzez pozorne oszczędności jakie chcesz uzyskać na elementach systemu, który już z samej nazwy do tego nie służy. 
> Powierzchnia mieszkalna ma znaczenie - w sensie - możesz zastosować na oświetlenie łazienki 1pkt świetlny, a może ich być 5 i więcej, tym sposobem dla jednego pomieszczenia potrzebujesz już pięć niezależnych kanałów zarówno wyjść jak i wejść. Przy ostatniej inwestycji (metraż podobny do Twojego)  razem ze światłami zewnętrznymi i ogrodem wykorzystuję około 70 kanałów. Jeżeli chcesz sterować ogrzewaniem niezależnie, każde dodatkowe pomieszczenie wymaga osobnego sterowania (czujka temp. + sterowanie elektrozaworami) pisałeś o wyłączeniu ogrzewania w pomieszczeniu w którym otworzyłeś okno - sterowanie pętlami na elektrozaworach to najlepsze rozwiązanie.
> Jeżeli nie chcesz mieć kilku rzędów wyłączników na ścianie -  w przypadku np. salonu,  przemyśl wyłączniki systemowe, które są atrakcyjne wzornictwem i mogą wyjść taniej niż tradycyjny osprzęt elektryczny ze średniej półki.
> Pzdr


z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować to Integra 256 plus ma wyjścia termostatowe,wiec spokojnie można załatwić regulację temperatury w posczególnych pomieszczenich.

----------


## emilch

> Czyli nie da się czy da się,ale drogo będzie ?  Ja chce ściemniacze tylko na parterze,tam gdzie salon i jadalnia.


Ja bym zdublował wyjścia, obwód który miałby świecić ciemniej zasilił niższym napięciem. Taka dwustanowa regulacja jasności  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli nie da się czy da się,ale drogo będzie ?  Ja chce ściemniacze tylko na parterze,tam gdzie salon i jadalnia.


Nie da się tego zrobić na integrze.
Tak samo jak nie da się sterować żaluzjami i ich lamelkami.
A że będzie drogo to miałem na myśli ewentualne próby sterowania ściemniaczami KNX z poziomu integry.




> Dlaczego nie da się robić na Integrze symulacji obecności ?


Może najpierw zadaj sobie pytanie czym jest symulacja obecności, bo na pewno nie jest to włącz wyłącz światło codziennie o tej same porze według tego samego schematu.

A później policz ile to będzie kosztowało razem z okablowaniem




> Ja bym zdublował wyjścia, obwód który miałby  świecić ciemniej zasilił niższym napięciem. Taka dwustanowa regulacja  jasności


To może najpierw poczytaj w jaki sposób reguluje się poziomem jasności w żarówkach, żarówkach LED i żarówkach elektroluminescencyjnych.


Inteligenty dom na samej tylko integrze to sztuka dla sztuki i wyjdzie raczej jakiś Down.
Radzę też pomyśleć o zużyciu prądu przez taki system, bo tanio na pewno nie będzie.

----------


## emilch

> To może najpierw poczytaj w jaki sposób reguluje się poziomem jasności w żarówkach, żarówkach LED i żarówkach elektroluminescencyjnych.
> 
> .


Wiem, wiem powinno się sterować PWM-em. Tak byłoby zgodnie ze sztuką.

----------


## Rodmano

> Nie da się tego zrobić na integrze.
> Tak samo jak nie da się sterować żaluzjami i ich lamelkami.
> A że będzie drogo to miałem na myśli ewentualne próby sterowania ściemniaczami KNX z poziomu integry.
> 
> 
> 
> Może najpierw zadaj sobie pytanie czym jest symulacja obecności, bo na pewno nie jest to włącz wyłącz światło codziennie o tej same porze według tego samego schematu.
> 
> A później policz ile to będzie kosztowało razem z okablowaniem
> ...


Hej,

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
To właśnie o sterowaniu ściamniaczami KNX z poziomu Integry myślałem.
Jeśli chodzi o symulację obecności to w ostateczności wystarczy mi taka własnie prosta. O danej godzinie,te same światła. Chyba,że też da się coś z KNXem wykombinować i sterować tym z poziomu Integry.

pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

Rodmano: zamierzasz wydać na system automatyki budynku minimum kilkanaście tysięcy (nawet jeśli jeszcze o tym nie wiesz). Zrób sobie uprzejmość i zaplanuj dodatkowe kilka tysięcy na rozsądny system sterowania tym. Integra na prawdę się do tego nie nadaje... Aha, i zapomnij o użyciu manipulatorów Integry jako uniwersalnych wyświetlaczy do systemu automatyki - one tego nie potrafią i raczej nigdy potrafić nie będą. Gdzieś tu w wątku obok jest link do Zbychowego opisu najnowszego manipulatora dotykowego - do systemu alarmowego to on się nada, ale do wizualizacji danych z systemu automatyki już nie (o "prawdziwym IB" to nawet nie ma co mówić w kontekście Satela, chyba że jako źródło danych, ale na pewno nie element wykonawczy, czy decyzyjny).

----------


## Rodmano

> Rodmano: zamierzasz wydać na system automatyki budynku minimum kilkanaście tysięcy (nawet jeśli jeszcze o tym nie wiesz). Zrób sobie uprzejmość i zaplanuj dodatkowe kilka tysięcy na rozsądny system sterowania tym. Integra na prawdę się do tego nie nadaje... Aha, i zapomnij o użyciu manipulatorów Integry jako uniwersalnych wyświetlaczy do systemu automatyki - one tego nie potrafią i raczej nigdy potrafić nie będą. Gdzieś tu w wątku obok jest link do Zbychowego opisu najnowszego manipulatora dotykowego - do systemu alarmowego to on się nada, ale do wizualizacji danych z systemu automatyki już nie (o "prawdziwym IB" to nawet nie ma co mówić w kontekście Satela, chyba że jako źródło danych, ale na pewno nie element wykonawczy, czy decyzyjny).


Bardzo Cię proszę kolego Ravbc napisz mi dlaczego konkretnie się nie nadaje do systemu automatyki? Czego tak na prawdę z oczekiwanych przeze mnie funkcjonalności nie zrealizuję za pośrednictwem integry ?

----------


## ravbc

Dlaczego nikt już nie wierzy na słowo... Sposób programowania Integry (użycie systemowych wejść i wyjść do realizacji funkcji logicznych) powoduje, że nie da się jej wykorzystać do oprogramowania zbyt rozbudowanych systemów. Na dodatek możliwości oferowanych funkcji logicznych są dość ograniczone. Ale przede wszystkim zapanowanie nad tak oprogramowaną Integrą było by istną katorgą i nie sądzę by znalazł się instalator skłonny do takich poświęceń przy cenie konkurencyjnej do "normalnych" rozwiązań automatyki budynkowej...  :wink:

----------


## Rodmano

> Dlaczego nikt już nie wierzy na słowo... Sposób programowania Integry (użycie systemowych wejść i wyjść do realizacji funkcji logicznych) powoduje, że nie da się jej wykorzystać do oprogramowania zbyt rozbudowanych systemów. Na dodatek możliwości oferowanych funkcji logicznych są dość ograniczone. Ale przede wszystkim zapanowanie nad tak oprogramowaną Integrą było by istną katorgą i nie sądzę by znalazł się instalator skłonny do takich poświęceń przy cenie konkurencyjnej do "normalnych" rozwiązań automatyki budynkowej...


Ja nie chce robić bardzo rozbudowanego systemu,raczej interesuja mnie te funkcje podstawowe. Myślałem nad systemami typowymi do automatyki domowej,ale jako,że te firmy powstają jak grzyby po deszczu to pewnie tak samo szybko będą padać... z Satelem jest mniejsze ryzyko, a na KNX mnie nie stać.

----------


## ravbc

Z tego co opisałeś, to myślałeś o systemie zdecydowanie bardziej rozbudowanym niż Integra jest w stanie rozsądnie (czy wręcz jakkolwiek) obsłużyć...

----------


## Rodmano

> Z tego co opisałeś, to myślałeś o systemie zdecydowanie bardziej rozbudowanym niż Integra jest w stanie rozsądnie (czy wręcz jakkolwiek) obsłużyć...


To będę obcinał funkcjonalności,tak,żeby to miało ręce i nogi  :Smile:

----------


## ravbc

To może od razu zrób typową instalację i będziesz miał problem z głowy.  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

*ravbc* dobrze Ci radzi zainwestuj w solidną elektrykę, na alarm przeznacz Satela, zrób sterownie rolet na dedykowanej centrali, żebyś później nie przeklinał całego domu  :wink: 
pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Wiem, wiem powinno się sterować PWM-em. Tak byłoby zgodnie ze sztuką.


Mylisz się i to nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo.

Zrób sobie normalna instalację i daruj sobie "symulację" obecności i czujki gazu usypiającego. Przerost formy nad treścią.

----------


## Rodmano

> Mylisz się i to nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo.
> 
> Zrób sobie normalna instalację i daruj sobie "symulację" obecności i czujki gazu usypiającego. Przerost formy nad treścią.


Miałem włamanie do mieszkania,drugi raz nie chciałbym tego przechodzić.... może i przerost formy,ale to chodzi o moje dobre samopoczucie,a to jest ważniejsze dla mnie od kasy.

Myślę,że uda mi się uzyskać system jakiego oczekuję.

pozdrawiam

----------

